# Temp gauge not working.



## 199724 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a dead temp sensor in my '04 2nd gen X-Trail. Sensor in the engine is ok but the gauge is dead. Fuel and the rest work fine. The problem is very likely in the instrument panel itself. Anyone familiar with this problem and have a possible solution?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

199724 said:


> I have a dead temp sensor in my '04 2nd gen X-Trail. Sensor in the engine is ok but the gauge is dead. Fuel and the rest work fine. The problem is very likely in the instrument panel itself. Anyone familiar with this problem and have a possible solution?




I had a car that i washed the engine and the next day temp gauge was not working.I found out that rust had begun inside the wire where it plugs into the sensor(engine)


----------

